# ¿como quitar asociaciones de archivo incorrectas?

## Carlos227

Tengo un problema con vlc, solo debería abrir audio y video nada mas, pero esta asociado a prácticamente a todo (json, gml, gnd, gpx, stl, etc) estoy en kde plasma 5 y se como corregirlo manualmente (Preferencias del sistema -> Aplicaciones -> Asociaciones de Archivo) pero tardaría una eternidad. ¿hay una forma fácil de quitar vlc de donde no corresponde?

----------

## Stolz

Prueba editando el fichero ~/.config/mimeapps.list. Antes de cambiar nada haz una copia del fichero por si acaso. Creo que tienes que cerrar sesión para que los cambios tengan efecto.

----------

## Carlos227

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Prueba editando el fichero ~/.config/mimeapps.list. Antes de cambiar nada haz una copia del fichero por si acaso. Creo que tienes que cerrar sesión para que los cambios tengan efecto.

 

me sale lo que ya he modificado

```
[Removed Associations]

application/andrew-inset=vlc.desktop;

application/atom+xml=vlc.desktop;

application/dicom=vlc.desktop;

application/sql=vlc.desktop;

application/x-compressed-tar=vlc.desktop;

application/x-desktop=vlc.desktop;

application/x-php=vlc.desktop;

image/x-tga=okularApplication_kimgio.desktop;

text/x-cmake=vlc.desktop;

text/x-csharp=vlc.desktop;

text/x-csrc=vlc.desktop;

text/x-fortran=vlc.desktop;
```

En 

```
/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
```

tambien aparece pero tendria que borrar las lineas una por una

----------

## expobi

Echa un vistazo a:

```
xdg-mime --manual
```

y  a:

```
man xdg-mime
```

puede que hay encuentres lo que buscas

----------

